# craftsman incredi-pull 32cc stalling



## palmersusa (Aug 18, 2010)

My Craftsman incredi-pull 32cc Auto choke starts fine and will idle high to the point you can cut some weeds, but dies out when you hit the throttle. Sometimes if you hit it fast enough the trimmer will go to max idle for a short time and die.

I took the carb apart and cleaned it,did no good.

Any ideas?


----------

